# Drawing Beauty for Fun



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd like to draw some of your beautiful fish. So please post a *clear* picture of your boy/girl, and I'll do my best. 

I will accommodate the first *five* members/fish! 

I have a couple different styles so it will depend on what mood I'm in....
But here is a picture for a fellow member I did earlier, just 'cause


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

makes me want to break out my oil paints. 

Can you paint one of my fishies? The link to my blog with all my photos ever is in my signature. You are welcome to use any one as reference 

*goes to scour room for art supplies*

I'm also totally up for an art trade. My Avatar thingie is a mermaid I painted on cardboard for an old Kodak Brownie. The mermaid is based on a female betta I had, Notch.

Oooo. I can do more creepy mermaids o.o Or just fish, that too!


edit: if you want my absolute favorite photo ever to reference, here is Beau at 2 years old:


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds good! 
I do paint, I've used all mediums - but the above one was just with pen and pencil crayon! Haha so I'll probably be drawing with something or other. 

You do whatever you want though! I'd love you to do one of my fish! You can browse my pictures and pick a fish! Haha


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Ooh~ Wonderful! Would you please make lovely art of my Sebastian? ^~^









You may have to increase the size of the picture to see the details!(and increase the brightness of your monitor since he's quite dark)


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I can try for sure. Are you able to post a bigger picture by chance? Once it's on the thread I can only view it as the size it is here.

I can still do it I just want it to be as close as possible! Is he black with orange on his tail?


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

I wish I could post a bigger picture >.< but he's eaten up his tail so.. a bigger picture wouldn't do much lol! 

His body is a very dark blue. The tail starts blue that fades into black then clear at the tips with electric blue rays. 

His anal fin starts as primarily orange with blue smudges here and there and concentrates into a solid blue near the ends with white tips!

His coloring is a bit weird


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope this pic of Picasso is clear enough for you...He is a double tail....I'd love a painting :-D


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

yay  I shall paint or draw one of your fishies tonight


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ohhh I'd love a picture of my new little man, Sheldon! I'm going to offer you two options to choose from because I think he was gorgeous before he marbled and I think he's gorgeous now!

Before









After


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

He is gorgeous! I'd love to make art of him


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you please draw my boy, carter?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

he is purple and yellow. these photos don't show it very well! he has a darker head


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Perfect! I love veil tails! I will do him too. 

Okay that's 5! I'll get to work and post each when I'm done! Thanks guys!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

yay! I can't wait! :-D


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is Beau for InStitches:


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

And here is Kaffrin's Sebastian:


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Now I'll get started on the following:
Neecy's Piacasso
Seki's Sheldon
PonyJumper101's Carter

Thanks everyone for giving me beautiful specimens to practice on!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Those are beautiful! I'm so excited! Hehehe!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Wow!! I love it!!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

InStitches said:


> Wow!! I love it!!


Glad you like it! Wasnt an easy pose to replicate, but it is a beautiful photo! What a nice fish!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Haha I was nervous to ask for that particular photo, it is def tough to draw. But it came out great!

I loved that boy so much. Some bettas should live forever...


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

A-a-awesome! x3 You totally got his colors spot on!

You are an amazing artist~


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry guys I haven't forgotten about anyone! Just haven't had time lately. 

Just letting you know you'll have fishy pics as soon as I can! Don't want to rush it!


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

I would love for you to draw my newest boy Hansel. Sorry about the picture he is very hard to get pictures of ,he never sits still long enough!


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385730&stc=1&d=1404504773 This is Hansel


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can I email you the picture can you PM me your email thank you


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Kfoster can you PM so I can send you the picture of my betta fish


----------

